# JRRT Alternate Biography



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 23, 2021)

For any of us who ever said "If only. . ."









An alternate history: Tolkien lives to be 100.


One of my interests is Alternate History: taking historical “what ifs” and running with them. I actually have a (still unfinished) 20,000 word exploration of a New Zealand where Harry H…




phuulishfellow.wordpress.com


----------

